# Interesting article......



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...and-scared-of-the-irs-the-millennial-tax-trap


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ORT said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...and-scared-of-the-irs-the-millennial-tax-trap


Some things never change. Ignoring the IRS has always been the worse tax strategy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You can stall . . .with interest.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> You can stall . . .with interest.


and penalties and possible criminal charges!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried to ignore my taxes one year in my 20's ..... worked for about 3 years then I went to use my bank account and it had been seized by the IRS....next paycheck was garnished.....your best bet is to file your taxes and then speak to someone at the IRS about payments


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I tried to ignore my taxes one year in my 20's ..... worked for about 3 years then I went to use my bank account and it had been seized by the IRS....next paycheck was garnished.....your best bet is to file your taxes and then speak to someone at the IRS about payments


Great advice and based on experience! In most cases, *the failure-to-file penalty is 10 times more than the failure-to-pay penalty*. So even if you can't pay in full, you should *always file your tax return* and pay as much as you can.


----------

